
Show HN: Sighte – A minimalist Webkit2-based Browser - rbisewski
https://gitlab.com/ibiscybernetics/sighte
======
git-pull
Some screenshots and pre-built packages would be helpful. Even if it's for
experts, having it available via a PPA (Ubuntu) or homebrew is excellent.

------
fiatjaf
Awesome, awesome. Really good to see a new full-featured browser coming to
life, and not a Chromium modification with hardcoded ads.

